# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity Samsung software v1.03

## mohamed73

*Infinity Samsung software v1.03* 
Internal
- Many changes regarding automatic platform/model detection, connection method and active interfaces
- In many cases it's no need to manually select model, platfoorm, port and connection method.
Just connect unit and click to "Read Info" button and software will try to detect model, platform, Root access and
according to received information and active interfaces (diag, adb) software will enable required features.  
Service
- Cert write function for Spredroom platform (J320 and similar)
- Autodetection for Duos-models for automatic read and write "Duos" certificate 
System
- Improvements and fixes as per users reports regarding previous versions
-  New models support methods improved - some kind of autodetection   methods released to make automatic support for already known platforms   and Android version   *To use this software you should activate it via IOS and update Smart-Card firmware !* 
To activate this software please read الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

